# Werbung der Sender.



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2010)

Hier möchte ich nicht über die Werbung reden, die in der Werbepause gezeigt wird, sondern kurz davor.
Also die Werbung, die der Sender selbst für seine Filme macht, oder mit denen er seine Werbung einleitet.
Welcher Sender liegt da bei euch vorne, wenn ja warum und vll Beispiele.


Ich fang mal an: 
Bei mir liegt Kabel1 da weit vorne. 
Ich finde es einfach sehr lustig und teilweise auch genial gemacht, wenn die verschiedenen Filme zusammengeschnitten werden und nach einem bestimmten Motto ein großes ganzes ergeben. Oder wenn die Werbung beginnt und sie eine Filmeinblendung zeigen, wo der Mann nach dem Gerät greift und die Frau sagt "NEIN" und als Schriftzug "nicht umschalten" .
Ganz besonders klasse fand ich aber den Kabel1 Spot zu Shining, welcher in bester Hornbachmanie präsentiert wird.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yy2UMesj4MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> [...]



Die Parodie ist echt ganz lustig zusammengeschnitten, wobei ich nie Horrorfilm-Fan war.

Werbung der Sender nervt mich aber doch meistens nur... Ausnahmen gibt es nur wenige. Welche ganz oben beim Nerven steht sind eigentlich RTL und Sat1, denn da kommen immer dieselben Sprüche von Color your Life bis MEIN RTL, es gibt nix nervigeres. Dann noch die dämlichen B-Promis dabei... naja.


----------



## Maraxos (20. November 2010)

lol wie geil is das den^^


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Parodie ist echt ganz lustig zusammengeschnitten, wobei ich nie Horrorfilm-Fan war.
> 
> Werbung der Sender nervt mich aber doch meistens nur... Ausnahmen gibt es nur wenige. Welche ganz oben beim Nerven steht sind eigentlich RTL und Sat1, denn da kommen immer dieselben Sprüche von Color your Life bis MEIN RTL, es gibt nix nervigeres. Dann noch die dämlichen B-Promis dabei... naja.



Also die Parodie ist echt ganz witzig.

Was RTL und Sat1 angeht, dieses kurze "Mein RTL" oder "Color your life" geht ja noch. Viel schlimmer find ich Pro Sieben mit diesem ständigen "We love to entertain you". Und das geht ja nicht nur so, dass einmal kurz der Spruch gesagt oder gesungen wird, sondern teilweise wirklich minutenlang. Und das find ich extremst nervig.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2010)

naja das Epischste fand ich bis Jetzt RTL II mit 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJdBMjfNW40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  Sonst finde ich Kable eins auch am besten....


----------

